# Build Time



## Alex_C

Okay it's time to get started. Have a couple last decisions to make, got most of it figured out.

I used to ride roughly 80 miles a week and weigh 190#. I'm back on my fixie, but need to replace the road bike. I will be moving over the seat, bars and wheels to the new bike.

I've ridden the Look 595, 586, Pinarello Paris, new Orbea with Zipp 404s and two Moots. Liked the ride of the Moots the best. Rode Campy, Dura Ace and Red. I had DA on the old bike, time for something new as the hoods were a little big; Campy. Red is nice, but just seems odd. I like the Campy shifters, they fit my hands and I spend a lot of time on the hoods. Same with the frame, something different, back to metal (had a Ti Bacchetta Aero). 

*Build*
Moots 53 compact
Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork
Campagnolo Record shifters, rear der, 12/25 cassette and chain
Chorus Carbon Cranks 53/39 and brakes
Nokon black cables
Moots cinch post (straight)
Moots Stem
FSA carbon bars (from the old bike)
Chris King Headset
Mavic Ksyrium ES wheels (from old bike) w/Conti 4000s
Reynolds Attack wheels (later)
Fizik Arione (silver/gray) or Fizik Aliante (black) or CX (white)

My questions to the board: 
I know it's dumb, but I'm torn between finishing it out all black (seat, bar tape) or white seat and tape to set off the lettering or silver (already have the silver/gray Fizik seat). I will get the Reynolds rims later and plan on running them without the stickers.

So the options are - Black Chris King, Black Aliante saddle and black bar tape. 

Or White seat, white tape and hoods and a red Chris King? ala Dtown or Chiup01. Could also go white Nokon here.

What do you think?


----------



## Mootsie

Black. Once you go black.....
White is trendy, but will look dated in short order.


----------



## gitoutdaway

+1 on black. for sure. white makes it too silvery imo

Ive got a compact w reynolds and black wrapped newton dark grey bars and stem, can post pics if it helps,


----------



## Alex_C

*Pics?*

I'd like to see pics w/the Reynolds, please post them. 

I thought about going dark grey Deda stem and bars after seeing the white Issac posted in the General area.


----------



## FTR

Here you go.
59cm in white.
Black = yech!! 

Edit.
Bar tape has been replaced with Fizik so the dirt wont happen again.


----------



## chiup01

Hmm... I thought I heard my name mentioned here somewhere.

I'd say go white of course, but obviously that's what I have running. I think it really depends on what you're trying to go for. Black is pretty standard and low profile. It can give a very clean and stealthy look especially if the rims are deep and have no stickers. White jumps out to me a little more and makes the bike look "lighter" and matches the Moots logo well. 

BTW, I tried a silver Arione saddle thinking that it would match the frame well, but I think it "disappeared" into the frame too much and makes the bike look very bland. This bike needs some contrast IMO. 

Also, with the Fizik white bar tape, cleaning is a cinch. Just spray some regular bike wash and the dirt wipes right off.


----------



## chiup01

One more thing, I would not get too carried away with the white if you decide to go that way. I think white Nokon's will be overkill. Don't know how the white hoods will look like, but I'd be wary of that too.


----------



## gitoutdaway

Dig it...


----------



## gitoutdaway

ooops, one more option:


----------



## Alex_C

*Colors, Nokons and tape*

That color of the Deda bars almost matches. Based on the cost of the Moots stem ($360) I may get both the Deda bars and stem and a new seat. 

Why no bar tape on the drops? You never put your hands there? I never do.

Thanks for all the responses / options. Agree nixing the white Nokons - would work on a white frame but not this one.

Also in disucssing Nokons with the LBS they said the Campy cables may be a better option, shifting wise. I have nokon cables on my Ibis Mojo and like them alot, but these are with SRAM twisties, not Campy. 

Thoughts?


----------



## gitoutdaway

YEah, the Deda bars look really cool against the frame, a little darker but its nice effect. For the price of the moots stem you can do a lot of things... 

I ride the drops once in a while but 90% on the hoods, plus this frame is a little small for me. I've never wrapped the bars all the way down though, don;t know why really, just tradition for me.

Only thing about nokons is worry about scratching the frame, the moots finish is very delicate, rubs easily and sharp metal even plastic has left thin lines.


----------



## FTR

Another option for bars and stems is Pro PLT in their polished option.
I have their bar with the Moots stem and it is a great match IMO.
And at around $50 Australian a piece via Chain Reactin in the UK it is almost half the price again to the Deda.
They also have a matching polished setpost.


----------



## FTR

A couple of pics of the Pro bars for you:


----------



## gitoutdaway

Those AMC wheels look great, how do you like them?


----------



## FTR

So far no problems with them at all.
They are reasonably light and for the price I dont think I could go too wrong.
I think a deep dish wheel like the AC or your Reynolds looks good with the Compact.


----------



## Alex_C

*Nokons?*

Any feedback on the Nokons vs. Campy housing?

I'm leaning toward black.....


----------



## chiup01

I've HEARD that Nokon's actually don't work as well as the Shimano or Campy housing. They also don't look all that great to me either. Frankly I'll just go black housing and be done with it. You just want to draw attention to a few parts of the bike like the wheels, saddle, handlebar, and that's about it. Otherwise it starts to look too busy.


----------



## gitoutdaway

agreed, keep it clean.


----------



## mcoven

I went with the grey / silver stealth theme on mine...

Highly recommend it, but then again I'm biased!!


----------



## chiup01

Here's the current state of my Moots with a new Moots stem. Cleans it up a bit I think.


----------



## Alex_C

*Da*

I think if I was going to equip the bike with Dura Ace I would go white. Something about the shine to it.... Everything is going to be either Ti, black or carbon. Hopefully I can build it by the end of next week.

Ok, that is the fourth comment saying skip the nokons, so I will stick with Campy cables. They work well on my MTB, but there a lot of tight bends to work around.

Mcoven - I have the same exact seat on my fixed gear bike.

Anything else to consider on the build or watch outs?


----------



## FTR

Get some of the Moots spacers.
I had carbon ones and was happy with them until I got the Ti ones.
Really finishes it off IMO.


----------



## chuckice

I'm partial to black and so far enjoy the Nokons...Ti spacers are worth it as well.


----------



## Alex_C

*Wow*

Charles, your bike is quite an inspiration. Did you run other wheels on the Moots before the LWs or was it built up that way?

I'm going with black CK headset, bars and tape. And you are right, the ti spacers really finish it off well.

Will post pictures when we have it all together.

-Alex


----------



## chuckice

Alex_C said:


> Charles, your bike is quite an inspiration. Did you run other wheels on the Moots before the LWs or was it built up that way?
> 
> I'm going with black CK headset, bars and tape. And you are right, the ti spacers really finish it off well.
> 
> Will post pictures when we have it all together.
> 
> -Alex


Thanks...the Moots has only been on Lightweights. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex_C

*Done*

Finally finished it today with the installation of the DV46s. Had the Ksyriums on there for the first 200 miles, but this bike really "needs" carbon rims. 

Everything is Ti, black or carbon. Thanks for everyone's input and feedback. When you build a bike exactly like you want, one part at a time, there are lots of decisions to make.

Final:
Moots 53 compact
Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork
Campagnolo Record shifters, Record skeleton brakes with swisstop pads, Record rear deraileur, Record 12/25 cassette and chain
Chorus Carbon Cranks 53/39 and front deraileur
Campy cables
Moots cinch post (straight)
Moots Stem 100mm and ti spacers
Deda Newton Dark grey aluminum bars wrapped in black Deda tape.
Black Chris King Headset
Reynolds DV46Cs without stickers and Conti 4000GPs
SMP Strike saddle
Two King Ti cages

Weighs about 16. Pictures will come soon. Busy riding.


----------



## Alex_C

*Pix*

Here are some pix.

The obligatory garage shots...

<a href="https://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/?action=view&current=IMG_1771.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/IMG_1771.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/?action=view&current=IMG_1769.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/IMG_1769.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Some close ups

<a href="https://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/?action=view&current=IMG_1762.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/IMG_1762.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/?action=view&current=IMG_1756.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/IMG_1756.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/?action=view&current=IMG_1763.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/IMG_1763.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/?action=view&current=IMG_1761.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/IMG_1761.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/?action=view&current=IMG_1755.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/IMG_1755.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/?action=view&current=IMG_1760.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i95/ecorbishley/Bike%20Stuff/IMG_1760.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## chuckice

SWEET! Looks might familiar too!


----------



## Alex_C

*Familiar*

Yes, I can see why! Your bike did have some of the inspiration for this - the color scheme. I came off a blinged out red, white, black machine and really wanted something understated this time. 

Nokons I was on the fence about, but ended up with Campy cables. The bars I chose because I didn't want carbon again. Couldn't spring for the Lightweights - they would be as much as the frame, fork and half the drivetrain! I also went with Chorus on the cranks and front deraileur. 

I've got 250 miles on it so far and its awesome.


----------



## chuckice

Niiiiiiiiice.......


----------

